
Apple's first iPhone software update to arrive shortly - terpua
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/07/07/31/apples_first_iphone_software_update_to_arrive_shortly.html
======
jsjenkins168
Does Apple push iPhone updates automatically through iTunes when the phone is
synced?

~~~
palish
Correct. There's a button to check for updates, also, on the Summary tab.
That's probably just a feel-good button, though, since it would be logical to
check when you plug in your phone.

~~~
jsjenkins168
Damn.. The iPhone hackers really are fighting an up hill battle then. If they
hack it to install their own apps, Apple will just release a patch to stop
them.

I was kinda hoping updating would be more difficult so that the hackers could
put pressure on Apple to release an open SDK.

